# **Mike's Easy BMW Tools Package**



## Leonnr10 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello,

Inpa installed, but won't recognise the USB (edibias not installed, and can't find the program)

Any ideas?

Thank you


----------



## hallamnet (Aug 15, 2017)

Installed on a Windows 10 x64 HP Probook 640 G1 and all working well!

Had to register an OCX file but after that, all good. 

Not even tried to find them yet but need to get the missing profiles for NCS Expert.

Thanks again,

Hal 

:thumbup:


----------



## gmcnutt (Sep 18, 2017)

*INPA disconnecting*

Hello All, new to the forum and to BMW ownership. Purchased a E92 with ABS pump issue.

Installed this with the correct cable and all went well on a windows 10 computer. Connected directly to the vehicle and was able to read the error code. After it read the code it lost communication with the car and will not reconnect.

Does anyone know what may be the issue to correct? I changed the port info as instructed.

Thanks in advance.

Greg


----------



## crazyazz (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi guys, I have a 2009 135i , option for n54 engine is not available, what is needed to fix this issue?


----------



## pmederos (Sep 29, 2017)

noooooo one is helping


----------



## Tom (Atl) (Aug 21, 2006)

Would this software support a 2017 M3?


----------



## Bimmercoder (Oct 19, 2017)

Tom (Atl) said:


> Would this software support a 2017 M3?


No this software is for E series
Get BMW E-SYS for coding/flashing and ISTA/D for diagnostics


----------



## nemesis1379 (May 11, 2015)

im having a problem using my inpa on my 2008 E70 X5 is there anything i can download to have it working?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

nemesis1379 said:


> im having a problem using my inpa on my 2008 E70 X5 is there anything i can download to have it working?


You are more likely to get help if you are more specific about problem.


----------



## 741329 (Dec 4, 2017)

I have bmw 525 145kw 2008 years, LCI. I installed package, but i have problem, i have no possibility to connect to ecu. I attached photo. How i can find a solution?


----------



## 741329 (Dec 4, 2017)

I have bmw 525 145kw 2008 years, LCI. I installed package, but i have problem, i have no possibility to connect to ecu. I attached photo. How i can find a solution?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xjzdul5vtn8oylx/2017-12-06 20.31.24.jpg?dl=0


----------



## deportes (Mar 6, 2006)

E60 2004 transmission module not communicating, does anybody know if there is a fuse that could be the problem keeping the module dead! It run great after mechatronics rebuild for 300 miles now is on limp mode and can,t access transmission module! Thanks. Software works great but the German is tough. Thanks for posting the downloadable path!


----------



## Watertop (Nov 18, 2017)

*Getting error when using INPA*

This is what I get when I launch INPA. I had 5.0.1 working prior to trying this auto installer.

I double checked the COM port to make sure it was still COM 1.

Before i ran installer I changed my current INPA folder to c:\EC_APPS_Old

What am I missing? All I wanted was some engrish...


----------



## operater24 (Mar 7, 2018)

hi everyone. i am new to the forum
I Have a problem. i have a bmw e87 120i i have tried to enable the aux on my stereo with ncs expert and when i turn the aux active the stereo does not open. i dont think i did anything wrong i have done and other codings and all went well
can somebody please help me?


----------



## RenzoH (Mar 9, 2018)

discordia666 said:


> I've been using NCS Expert to code my 2006 E90 for 2 years with no problems. Just bought a 2012 E92 and have spent about 4 days trying to get it to work with no success. Tried 2 versions of EDIABAS, 2 versions of NCS, 3 versions of SP-Daten (including 53.3). Reinstalled about a million times.
> 
> Downloaded this installer and had it working in minutes. In 64bit Windows 10.
> U
> Nice one Mike!!!


I have 04 745li no start, I have MIKES BMW TOOL PACK. Installed it on Windows 10. It give me a lot of codes but the main one I'm concerned about is DDE/DME 2737. Did some research on the code and people said the DME and EWS needs realignment. I have no clue on how to do it. Can it be done with Mike's BMW pack? Is there a link using Mike's BMW pack doing this procedure?


----------



## RenzoH (Mar 9, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> liquidity said:
> 
> 
> > I gave it a shot since my daten files were outdated - I didn't even bother uninstalling the old software because this laptop is old as dirt anyways and needs a complete refresh, I'll just install right over the old stuff and when it crashes it will be the excuse I need to do it. Wouldn't you know it worked? How funny. Guess I'll be putting off that refresh for another 5 years when I need to do this again...
> ...


I have 04 745li , cranks fine but no start, I have MIKES BMW TOOL PACK. Installed it on Windows 10. It give me a lot of codes but the main one I'm concerned about is DDE/DME 2737. Did some research on the code and people said the DME and EWS needs realignment. I have no clue on how to do it. Can it be done with Mike's BMW pack? Is there a link using Mike's BMW pack doing this procedure?


----------



## previousnet (Apr 26, 2018)

*Coding Aux*

I'm simply trying to code aux, downloaded this program and it's not recognizing the VIN in NCS expert bring up the "VIN IS FAULTY" error

https://scontent.fbkk1-1.fna.fbcdn....=b4fe62fa73003a2bcc7382d00e37eae8&oe=5B614405

Anyone know what this means?


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

Your coding in a aux cord?


----------



## previousnet (Apr 26, 2018)

discordia666 said:


> I've been using NCS Expert to code my 2006 E90 for 2 years with no problems. Just bought a 2012 E92 and have spent about 4 days trying to get it to work with no success. Tried 2 versions of EDIABAS, 2 versions of NCS, 3 versions of SP-Daten (including 53.3). Reinstalled about a million times.
> 
> Downloaded this installer and had it working in minutes. In 64bit Windows 10.
> 
> Nice one Mike!!!


I am simply trying to code aux in my 2004 E60 and I downloaded this and it does not recognize the cable.... the daten files included have dates from 2013 at the latest.

Do you think I need to download newer files? what could be the problem? Thanks


----------



## previousnet (Apr 26, 2018)

BimmurBrothor said:


> Your coding in a aux cord?


The car only has FM/AM/CD and not AUX to use for the audio from the android GPS unit I have installed...


----------



## Tag1234 (Jun 8, 2018)

Guys, Is there any way to make this work with a MINI R56? Any way to change the Daten and get it to work? I have the cable and this software but see no way to make it work.
Thanks


----------



## ka_rai (Feb 25, 2018)

hi friens

where is link to download it ?

i can uninstall old version using windows remove programe or not ?

thanks for your help


----------



## KarlBauman (May 30, 2014)

Hey guys!

First of all, thanks for the amazing tool!

For some reason, I am not able to install FTDI drivers. It says that driver installation failed. Any idea why? And is it possible to install them separately?

EDIT: I managed to install drivers from here: https://s.campbellsci.com/downloads_ltbb/files/CDM21216_Setup.exe


----------



## ka_rai (Feb 25, 2018)

which Windows you run ?


----------



## KarlBauman (May 30, 2014)

I am on Windows 7 64bit


----------



## ciacuzzo (Mar 25, 2018)

KarlBauman said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> First of all, thanks for the amazing tool!
> 
> ...


I'm also on Wn7 64 bit machine. Hope this works.


----------



## ka_rai (Feb 25, 2018)

anybody have configuration with icom ?


----------



## impac4000 (Mar 12, 2006)

ka_rai said:


> anybody have configuration with icom ?


For Icom use Itoolradar and Easyconnect or Gini


----------



## ka_rai (Feb 25, 2018)

but i mean about configuration


----------



## griku (Jul 21, 2018)

*VIN is faulty*

I keep getting "VIN is fault" error message when I try to use the default profile. I have a jb4 installed and have set my map to 0 to disable it, but I'm still not able to get ncs expert to work.

I have Windows 10 Home 64 bit installed on my laptop.

I know in some cases where you'd need a 32 bit machine to do it, but I thought this install would fix that.

Almost everyone else seems to have success with this, but I don't appear to be having success.

Anyone else know of what I can try to resolve this issue?

Thanks!


----------



## minimega (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi Mike, thanks for your work!

I started using your package for ISTA+/E-SYS VMs (VMWare Player) because I found very easy to install.

But I've got a blocking error in INPA: both Battery and Ignition circles are always *empty* (white) and no communication with the ECUs is possible in this state.

I used latest FTDI drivers available on FTDI site:
- ver 2.08.24 fro WinXP SP3 VM
- ver 2.12.28 for Win7 x64 SP1 VM

Ediabas.ini has 

```
[Configuration]
Interface        =STD:OBD
```
and obd.ini has

```
[OBD]
Port=Com3
Hardware=USB
RETRY=ON
```
FTDI USB-OBD cable is configured on COM3, obviuslly!

After some tries, I noticed that:
- installing Mike Easy Tools
- INPA empty circles
- removing Mike Easy Tools / install BMW Standard Tools 2.12
- INPA black circles (it *WORKS*!!)
- removing BMW Standard Tools 2.12 / re-installing Mike Easy Tools
- INPA black circles (it now *WORKS*!!)

So, after some research I found that your setup package *DOES NOT ADD* this enviroment variable, wich BMW Standard Tools 2.12 does:

```
ediabas_config_dir=c:\ediabas\bin
```
Adding only INPA path to %PATH% enviromental variable seemsnot to be enougth:

```
Path=%SystemRoot%\system32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem;[B]c:\ediabas\bin[/B]
```
In fact, removing %ediabas_config_dir% from enviroment and starting INPA, it does not work; adding that variable and starting INPA it works!

Please add that enviromental variable to your setup package!

Thanks!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## weby (Dec 4, 2015)

Nice package but when I edit some configs or load new SP-Daten with the coding tool, they reinstall the software on the start of ncs, winkpf, tool32 etc.

Why? It sucks and makes you feel uncomfortable


----------



## E-FourtySix (Aug 26, 2018)

*still active?*

is this download link still active?? keeps giving me an error when i try to download


----------



## minimega (Jul 11, 2006)

E-FourtySix said:


> is this download link still active?? keeps giving me an error when i try to download


Yes, it's working fine to me!


----------



## gnl (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi 

I'm trying to install this on a Win10 64 bit machine. I'm getting a message saying it need Microsoft Net 3.5 to be installed. Problem is when I try to install Net I'm told I already have version 4.61 installed. Are there any work arounds for this? Thanks


----------



## BMWaufKS (Jan 1, 2016)

Are you two using the first posts' download link, or the one via a later post?


----------



## gnl (Sep 12, 2018)

I was using the original link. Do you mean try the one linking to MHHautos site? In which case I've just requested a joining id to try and take a look. Thanks


----------



## BMWaufKS (Jan 1, 2016)

gnl said:


> I was using the original link.


OK, thanks. I've downloaded it via the OP's first post/link. Will try it if my prior/original installation continues to fail past Saturday or so ...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

gnl said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm trying to install this on a Win10 64 bit machine. I'm getting a message saying it need Microsoft Net 3.5 to be installed. Problem is when I try to install Net I'm told I already have version 4.61 installed. Are there any work arounds for this? Thanks


Programs and Features > Turn Windows Features on or off > Check box for 3.5 .NET framework.


----------



## gnl (Sep 12, 2018)

Ah - easy as that! Lovely thanks...


----------



## AUSTIN3:16 (Apr 21, 2020)

Also this is the current cable I have and have used with E-SYS, but I need software to reset the driver restraint faults that I have repaired.


----------



## x Spades x (May 1, 2020)

Hey Guys,

So I've downloaded and installed this package (thank you SO MUCH!). I can read the ecu and read/clear errors (and delete adaptions), but I can't seem to get into the modules. When I click on "Engine" (for example), I get "Version doesn't match" then seems like it goes through. Next, I try to click into the "Engine" module, and get an error. How do I correct this?

Thanks,
x Spades x


----------



## yyz_bobby (Apr 30, 2020)

yubarry said:


> Thank you. this is very helpful! The environment variable is a must!


Can you send screenshots of this.

I was not able to install BMW Standard Tools as it said it only works for older versions of windows. I am on Windows 10

hoping to be able to edit the environmental variables without removing mikes tools, which i just installed today.

Thanks


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

What are the functions of all the different programs in the package? Does anyone have a summary of all functions by program?


----------



## x Spades x (May 1, 2020)

x Spades x said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> So I've downloaded and installed this package (thank you SO MUCH!). I can read the ecu and read/clear errors (and delete adaptions), but I can't seem to get into the modules. When I click on "Engine" (for example), I get "Version doesn't match" then seems like it goes through. Next, I try to click into the "Engine" module, and get an error. How do I correct this?
> 
> ...


I'm bumping this up. Can anyone add some assistance?


----------



## yyz_bobby (Apr 30, 2020)

x Spades x said:


> I'm bumping this up. Can anyone add some assistance?


You know what helps? Screenshots.

Anyway I get this:

1) Select engine model (i see around 5 others so for my model I select N46)
2) First error - "Version do not match. Malfunction possible" 
Click OK

3) Second Error - "Language does not match. Malfunction possible"
Click OK

I then get to the below screen and am sure at this point I am connected as I can click F5 and read various outputs from the car such as battery voltage, throttle.

See below screenshot.

Another error shows depending on where I navigate in this area. 
I just click okay each time it shows up.


----------



## mattman928 (May 10, 2013)

*Error with the install*

I tried to run the installation package but got the error in the attached photo? Any suggestions?

I just replaced my SMG pump and am trying to bleed my SMG system so I think I only need the INPA. I have AutoEnginuity which I use for all other diagnostic.

Thanks

- Matt


----------



## coolmellowdude (Aug 6, 2013)

mattman928 said:


> I tried to run the installation package but got the error in the attached photo? Any suggestions?
> 
> I just replaced my SMG pump and am trying to bleed my SMG system so I think I only need the INPA. I have AutoEnginuity which I use for all other diagnostic.
> 
> ...


What's your current operating system? Possible compatibility issue.
Right click on install file and select properties then select Compatibility tab, then check option box Run Compatibility Mode and select lower operating system.

I successfully performed a transmission flush doing following steps found online. Going through gears forces new fluid through SMG pump. At the time had 114K miles.
Used Valvoline MaxLife Multi-Vehicle ATF part #773775 at advanced auto parts for an E46 2004 325i sedan with GM transmission. Fluid must have spec = LT71141
Check here to identify transmission:
https://www.bmwrepairguide.com/bmw-e46/bmw-e46-transmission-service-automatic-1998-2005-3-series/
Drain fluid, then fill with new fluid, while vehicle is running go through all gears slowly several times stopping in gear and neutral for 5 seconds. Then stopped engine, drain fluid again, wait till transmission cools, then refill with new fluid, while vehicle is running go through all gears slowly several times stopping in gear and neutral for 5 seconds.
On third drain, completely remove pan replace filter, wait till transmission cools and drains. I let it sit draining 12 hrs over night. Next morning installed new filter, filled, started engine, completed fill, installed fill plug, slowly went through all gears as above. Stopped engine cleaned up. Then drove vehicle adding 85k miles, then sold vehicle with over 200K miles for newer model.


----------



## mattman928 (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I tried, but the installed does not allow for a compatibility check. I'm running a 64 bit Windows 10 machine. I thought I read in this thread that folks had successfully been able to install. 

I can't tell if this install is getting stuck due to USB drivers that are missing. I have an INPA USB cable with the FT232RL chipset (I had to take apart the cable to find this  )

Maybe the drivers that package is trying to install are incompatible with the win 10 64 bit. Not sure how to fix


----------



## coolmellowdude (Aug 6, 2013)

I installed FREE VM Player, created a WIN XP VM, and successfully installed INPA in the XP VM.


----------



## mattman928 (May 10, 2013)

Success! I finally completed the bleed (with only two dead batteries...LOL) Thanks again to this amazing community!!


----------



## coolmellowdude (Aug 6, 2013)

I have the XS Power Performance IntelliSupply PSC60 to hold required 13.8 volts to maintain battery voltage while performing diagnostics and programming.


----------



## e60n54 (Aug 13, 2020)

Thank you Mike! Great work.


----------



## ADY-ULTRAS (Aug 22, 2020)

Thanks Mike! I have only one problem, when I load NCS Expert profile, I have only 2 options, Default Profile and NCS Dummy Profile. I thought I did something wrong and I reinstalled but still the same. How can I activate the Expert Mode Profile? Thanks again!


----------



## ADY-ULTRAS (Aug 22, 2020)

I sorted out, it seems like Default mode it's actually Expert Mode.


----------



## vini21 (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi, Many thanks, Mike. I've installed the softwares with the package. They all seem to work. Previous attempts to install similar package were giving me the "VIN is faulty" error in NCS for ex. Not anymore.
however, I'm getting this message with INPA, when I went in "transmission":










how can I troubleshoot that?

Thanks


----------



## vini21 (Sep 2, 2020)

Hello, if I'm getting these error messages in INPA, should I consider getting a new cable? re-install the software package? Thanks

















or


----------



## Chedley (Oct 7, 2016)

IFH-00x are hardware interface errors. It could be a bad interface, bad cable, or invalid software drivers.
Try to reinstall the software and the drivers.


----------



## vini21 (Sep 2, 2020)

Chedley said:


> IFH-00x are hardware interface errors. It could be a bad interface


 Sorry, what do you mean by bad interface?


Chedley said:


> bad cable,


 I'm happy to re-order a cable, but where? I'm in France, Europe.



Chedley said:


> Try to reinstall the software and the drivers.


 I already did that. I 've used Mike's from first post.


----------



## Chedley (Oct 7, 2016)

When you connect the cable to your car and start INPA, do you see the Battery and Ignition icons lights on ?
Check your COM ports on the laptop. Is latency set to 1 for COM1 port of the INPA cable ? (See Cannot find/change COM1 port )


----------



## vini21 (Sep 2, 2020)

Chedley said:


> When you connect the cable to your car and start INPA, do you see the Battery and Ignition icons lights on ?
> Check your COM ports on the laptop. Is latency set to 1 for COM1 port of the INPA cable ? (See Cannot find/change COM1 port )


well, it was the latency. Weird, because I already used the soft and the same cable once without issue, I don't get how it returned to latency 16. Anyway, it works now. THANKS


----------



## Mandinca (Oct 6, 2020)

Will I be able to diagnose Vanos error codes on my N54 with this ? I keep getting codes, have cleaned and swapped them but still get the same codes, always intake and boost errors. Before I tear this apart to do cam ledges can someone let me know if there is a way to find out if spending $320 on OEM solenoids is the fix....other than by spending $320 on solenoids to find out it was the cam ledges after all. Thanks.


----------



## Alenorm (Dec 29, 2013)

RenzoH said:


> I have 04 745li , cranks fine but no start, I have MIKES BMW TOOL PACK. Installed it on Windows 10. It give me a lot of codes but the main one I'm concerned about is DDE/DME 2737. Did some research on the code and people said the DME and EWS needs realignment. I have no clue on how to do it. Can it be done with Mike's BMW pack? Is there a link using Mike's BMW pack doing this procedure?


you must connect the car to INPA Or any good scanner and the key to on/no start then select your car
I can't remember which has the function to "Align" or "Synchronize" DME to your EWS it may be under activations check all of them it's comes after testing the individual modules. Someone may remember. (When's done delete error codes). Then you must turn off the car remove the key and after 30sec start the car. Remmber to delete error before starting.


----------



## noovis (Dec 10, 2020)

Hello, I installed the package because of INPA but it doesn't work for me - when connected to a car with ingition on the status lights say Battery ON, Ignition OFF.

What I've got/done:

Car is 07 E92 335i
Correct K+DCAN cable (says INPA compatible; have been used many times to flash MHD and XHP on the same car)
Fully updated Win 10 laptop
Easy BMW Tools installed as per instructions
Latest virtual COM drivers installed from FTDI
COM port set to COM1 and Latency to 1
I also checked EDIABAS ini files to make sure that Interface =STD:OBD and Port=Com1 (I googled there could possibly be an issue)
I tried to use another laptop to eliminate some HW issue

Does anybody have any ideas how to troubleshoot it? Thanks


----------



## Chedley (Oct 7, 2016)

Did you turn the car key to position 2, without starting the engine ??


----------



## noovis (Dec 10, 2020)

Chedley said:


> Did you turn the car key to position 2, without starting the engine ??


I have AT with a key fob - it gets into the ignition mode by inserting the fob and pushing the start button (without brake)


----------



## siim138 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi
Any instructions how to flash with this easy bmwtools winkfp with ICOM? What and where must be configurated to to get the connection for ICOM?
There are "Dr.Gini" included should it do its connection job for ICOM?

Thanks
Siim


----------



## besembo (Feb 20, 2020)

Hi there,
I have 1 problem only - all temperatures are shown in farenheits, I need celsius. Can this be done somehow ? 
The deal is I use older version that is far more complicated to install and make it run. I like this version more but those farenheits, I'm not used to it.


----------



## collinjm01 (Mar 18, 2021)

I did everything but the drivers will not install. I have tried compatibility mode and it doesn't make a difference. When I plug the cable in and let the drivers install from windows, It pops up under Other Devices and shows FT232R USB UART with an Exclamation point and no driver available.


----------



## matanasow226 (Apr 11, 2021)

Installed it, so far so good.
Only thing i hate is there is no support for my e63 model ...


----------



## Glendariffin (Mar 10, 2021)

Most importantly, a truck tool stash assists you with getting sorted out your apparatuses, making them a lot simpler to discover. This will save you time and, as an entrepreneur, time is cash! 
Best Oil Filter For Your Car 2021 - Practical Reviews And Guide
In the business world, appearance is everything. Try not to give your clients some unacceptable initial feeling as you scrounge through your truck bed, searching for the correct wrench.


----------



## iPlasm (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks to Mike and stylinmike,
your software INPA, NCS-Expert really worked, especially it's built-in SP-Daten that you'll able to code, and have coded few features using BimmerGeeks Cable. this was the easiest way to Diagnose and code for beginners.
But I think I miss with it's really old files and outdated files. 
I could not find an easier way than Mike's BMW easy tools, now I have to update the Softwares and SP-Daten files on Computer.
Even though that so many available guides, the questions and answers are missing.


----------



## Martynh76 (May 13, 2021)

Hi,

I've tried to download this software but the I get an error when using the link MEGA , is there an alternative location I can try?


----------



## iPlasm (Jan 28, 2019)

Martynh76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've tried to download this software but the I get an error when using the link MEGA , is there an alternative location I can try?


The download link you showed is not same as the original poster from first page, check again.


----------



## injuhneer (Feb 5, 2014)

Will this installer accept a value via CLI to put the installed files somewhere other than C:\ ?


----------



## kunn (Jul 25, 2021)

Seems, is time to update published installer to suitable for Win10 64 bit.
What i noticed, that drivers for d-can cable are'nt suitable, INPA is old without F-series, for work BMW coding tool need aditionally VisualBasic6 and/ or mscomctl.osx utility with registering, NCS Dummy is old.


----------



## icanturn (Aug 4, 2021)

Ok so i'm having an issue with INPA where it isn't recognising my FRM in my e90. 

It will only let me select FRM 87 but then says that FRM 70 is the only one found.

I was able to code using tool 32 with FRM70 but I would still like to use inpa.

I click on FRM_87











And then this shows up.










Ideas?


----------



## snakedog116 (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm just installing this on a clean install of Windows.

I'm wondering if Mike's Easy BMW tools, or Bimmergeeks is the way to go. Which one is more up to date, or less buggy with E90 2009, or are they the same thing?

For Mike's BMW tools, last time I tried installing I got a "Versions do not match" "SGBD version 6.00 (in INPA) SGBD version L 21.000" error.

Bimmergeeks had the same error but Bimmergeeks also had some sub-menus in German.


----------



## Bemyy (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi, could you someone help me?
I have install Mike’s easy bmw tools and when update sp-daten with bmw coding tool 2.50. It install Mike’s easy bmw tools again and original sp daten again. So I can’t update sp-daten! What’s wrong? What I have to do?


----------



## Bemyy (Aug 4, 2017)

Bemyy said:


> Hi, could you someone help me?
> I have install Mike’s easy bmw tools and when update sp-daten with bmw coding tool 2.50. It install Mike’s easy bmw tools again and original sp daten again. So I can’t update sp-daten! What’s wrong? What I have to do?


More specifically. When updating winkfp sp-daten then reinstall Mike's easy bmw tool.
Is there anyone who can tell me how to fix that???


----------



## kinuar (Oct 11, 2021)

Just a heads up for those skeptical about the file size: others have scanned and there are no viruses. The file size is small because it has been compressed. Downloaded, installed, works great.


----------



## SpotlessPanda (Jan 23, 2021)

The year is 2022 and the file is still available for download.
Kudos to Mike!


----------



## Abody (Apr 8, 2021)

Hi guys! I need help. I downaloed everything but my drives doesnt download and the device doesn't get detected
I really need helt thanks!


----------



## settinfools (10 mo ago)

my 2001 bmw 330ci 5 speed has no crank no start problem it says i need my ews and dmu synced that the rolling codes do not match up ... which software do i use to do this . i need my car running and cant afford the 1600 dollars the stealership wants to do it.. will any of these programs do this ? please help


----------

